# Russians + Zorb = classic winter entertainment goes horribly wrong



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

are they dead?


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Yeah, if you were wondering if you just watched a snuff film, the answer is a big Yes. 

One dead one critical condition. You might want to think twice before running 99 problems in a creature craft.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Holy crap man, had no idea it really kept going. Only in Russia.


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Watching people die is not what I call "entertainment". Just sad and tragic.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

This looks to be legit...

'Orb' Plunges off Ravine in Russia, Killing 1 | Sports | RIA Novosti


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow that is extremely sad and tragic. An incredibly bad idea gone horribly wrong...


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Darwin Ball


----------



## JHMainer (Jun 27, 2011)

Very tragic. They paid to do it! Very popular in New Zealand.


----------



## Otter 13 (Apr 12, 2012)

5 years ago when I first saw zorbing being done in New Zealand I thought two things......
1. Wow....that would be siiiick to Zorb down a ski resort
And
2. Wow...that would be sick to Zorb down a river (if you could figure out drains so you wouldn't drown)

Not so sure anymore after seeing this video. Every thing about the situation was completely wrong. I saw a Russian version of the video by mistake and had no idea they died until I googled it later. UNBELIEVEABLE and TRAGIC


----------

